# Edinburgh Meet Photo Thread



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Well, a very nice turnout indeed. I'd like to echo the previous sentiments of others and thank RoberTT for the use of his premises for the meet.

The numbers were perfect as was the weather, except for 30 mins of rain.

I hope the day was informative for everybody, in one way or another. I really enjoyed meeting everybody to put a face to some of the names old and new:thumb:

Vicky kindly offered her A4 Avant bonnet for de-swirling.

Here are some of my pics to get the photo thread rolling:
















































































Thanks again:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice before and after photos clearly showing the improvements you made today John. :thumb:

Alan W

P.S. Thanks for the tour of the roundabouts! :lol:


----------



## specks (Jun 8, 2007)

how come i never seen this thread until now,that would have made my day,booo.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

looks good wish i could have made it


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

HULLO! some photographs of the meet at mine from sunday. i have hosted them all at photobucket here but put some on for to see just now.

thanks again for those who attended, funny for me the highlight might just have been the pie's - says more about me than about detailing i guess.

here we go:









The selection of products being used on the A4.









John starting with the UDM.









No we are not weighing the UDM . A demonstration of pressure on a cars bodywork









A spot of rain had us undercover in the garage for a while.









starting to see what all the hard work is for









Getting stuck into a spare panel, practise makes perfect.









This door is getting there now.









A final foam to rinse off.

And some random images of the day including our new van that i could help be a bit proud of.









the new van pimped with Ford Focus wheels.








someone trying out depth of field with my camera 








My GSXR750, just turned 600miles.



























taking over the neighbourhood with good looking cars.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

chris l said:


> looks good wish i could have made it


Specks & Chris l - maybe next time, i'd host it again if the need is there. keep tabs on this section for info later.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

hahaha im liking my pictures there robert, couldnt help the depth of field picture as it was hanging right there in front of me.


----------



## madscotsman (Sep 6, 2008)

quality day out folks and barry pies lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

I recognise that Street i think mate. Isnt there usually a Silver TT parked in the driveway??


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

madscotsman said:


> quality day out folks and barry pies lol


Man those steak pies were awesome Alan. I got the last one and even left a little bit for Vicky's two labrador puppies:thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

yea barry some great pie lol


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Farky said:


> I recognise that Street i think mate. Isnt there usually a Silver TT parked in the driveway??


well done mate! yes there is...........was. sold last wednesday. :wall:


----------

